# phpmyadmin im aktuellen trunc



## Quest (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

In der Hoffnung, dass es nur ein Fehler in der 3.0.0.5 war habe ich gerade eben ein Update aus dem SVN gemacht.
Aber es bleibt dabei, ich kann phpmyadmin nicht aufrufen.
weder mit /phpmyadmin noch wie beim vorgänger mit :8080/phpmyadmin.
Woran kann das liegen?
Wo hab ich da was übersehen / falsch gemacht?


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

PHPMyadmin ist nicht Bestandteil von ISPConfig. Wenn Du phpmyadmin benutzen möchtest, musst Du das Debain Paket instalieren. Der Aufruf ist dann übrigens ohne port 8080-


----------



## Quest (18. Aug. 2008)

phpmyadmin hab ich genau wie in der Debian-Setupbeschreibung angegeben mitinstalliert.


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/


----------



## Quest (18. Aug. 2008)

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K 2008-08-18 11:43 apache2-default
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   26 2008-08-18 11:56 divepage.net -> /var/clients/client0/web1/
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   21 2008-08-18 11:44 phpmyadmin -> /usr/share/phpmyadmin
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K 2008-08-18 11:47 webalizer

Es existiert also auf jeden fall ein Symlink am richtigen ort. 
Trotzdem bekomme ich die Standard-ISPConfig-404 wenn ich versuche es aufzurufen.


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Ok, dann hst Du vermutlich eine Website für die IP oder den Hostnamen angelegt, über den Du versucht hast phpmyadmin zu erreichen. Du musst phpmyadmin entweder wie folgt aufrufen:

http://192.168.0.100/phpmyadmin wobei Du keinen IP based vhost für diese IP angelegt haben darfst oder aber Du muss in der Website, die Du angelegt hast nochmal selber einen symlink phpmyadmin auf /usr/share/phpmyadmin setzen.


----------



## Quest (18. Aug. 2008)

Ich versuchs bereits über die IP: 
http://78.46.85.41/phpmyadminfunktioniert leider nicht.

Was angelegte Seiten angeht: 
Gibts denn keine Möglichkeit in das Template, das zum Anlegen der vHosts benutzt wird immer gleich einen Eintrag für phpMyAdmin einzufügen, so dass jeder Kunde standardmäßig phpMyAdmin verlinkt hat?


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Du wirst dafür einen Symlink im Dateisystem anlegen müssen, ein Eintrag im Vhost ist meines Erachtens nicht notwendig. Außerdem ist es schwierig, sowas global zus etzen, da dann kein User mehr eine eigene abweichende phpmyadmin Version unter der gleichen URL setzen kann.

Was Du ansonsten versuchen kannst, ist, einen Symlink von /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/phpmyadmin auf /usr/share/phpmyadmin zu setzen, dann müsstest Du phpmyadmin auf port 8080 erreichen können.


----------



## Quest (18. Aug. 2008)

spitze!
so funktioniert das!
merci vielmals!
Und danke für den schnellen, spitzenmäßigen Support!


----------

